# 1.6 na to td straight pipe sound



## 32B (Aug 29, 2019)

After this I installed Remus muffler 60mm. Whole exhaust is 60mm from turbo to back.
When filming exhaust was only done halfway.


----------



## vwsportruck (Sep 30, 2002)

Sounds mean 

-=Mark
'80 Dasher Wagon
'81 Rabbit Sportruck
'90 VSE JackRabbit
'11 Jetta Sportwagen SE


----------



## 32B (Aug 29, 2019)

vwsportruck said:


> Sounds mean
> 
> -=Mark
> '80 Dasher Wagon
> ...


Yeah, im thinking about installing an exhaust dump. Missing turbo whistle and wastegate sound.


----------



## vwsportruck (Sep 30, 2002)

Sounds like a plan to me

-=Mark
'80 Dasher Wagon
'81 Rabbit Sportruck
'90 VSE JackRabbit
'11 Jetta Sportwagen SE


----------

